# Unstable Personality?



## Morado Rojo (Aug 12, 2012)

My results from the personality quiz I've done so far have come up as either very close to the 50% / 50% mark or at the 50% mark for Introverted / Extroverted, Sensing / Intuitive and Perceptive / Judging.

I tried a 100 + question quiz on a personality site with Ennegrams and the 16 types and I came up with ENFJ but on that site everything but Feeling came up around the 50% mark or on it....
I went with ENFJ cos that's what the quiz results had put for me andI came to this site...to learn about my personality :wink:

When I tried doing the quiz on here I got a different result though ~ INFP (again except for feeling...everything else was on the 50% mark or close to it like the other site). Then I did the cognitive functions quiz and I got four different personality types, including one being ENFJ :frustrating:

Sooo confused. What am I?

*Edited Perceptive / Thinking sorry

*Edited edited not Perceptive / Thinking, Perceptive / Judging :blushed: Sorry ~ I even edited myself wrong...


----------



## onibaba (Aug 12, 2012)

Thats my issue with this too, I am usually half and half for F/T and P/J. I have mental problems, too.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

Until you have a stable perception of yourself, you will not test as one definite type. So really your personality itself isn't unstable. 

I can also say that people with mental disorders tend not to test consistently either. Schizophrenics are impossible to type, and other people that have Borderline or etc. will tend to flip-flop with their T/F and P/J. I know at least one person who cannot come to a conclusion about his type himself even after reading the descriptions and taking the test several times, but as an onlooker I am able to recognize which functions he prefers. 

TL;DR Get someone who knows MBTI to type you.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

@*turmauge*
Is right about about perceptions and personas, some really don't find find their 'one true type' until they are free from stress, traumas, in a clear state of mind and mature enough to know themselves (for some this happens when they find ideal careers, leave education or learn what they're not)... then again some just can't be typed fully until they learn more about themselves or others enough to be at least 40-80% sure of 'types'.


----------



## Morado Rojo (Aug 12, 2012)

I realised I mixed up Thinking with Judging...actually, the Thinking / Feeling part of my personality seems to be the only one with a dominant side at the moment ~ in favour of feelling by more than 70%. Everything else seems to cross over :frustrating:
I'm sorry for misleading you before~ I wrote the wrong thing...twice :blushed:

I am mentally ill, though. I was wondering if that could have been the reason my scores kept coming up so weird before and now, after reading the comments, I'm pretty certain that's why. I have depression, general anxiety and post traumatic stress disorder...my current CBT Psychologist doesn't like to label but my Psychotherapist said I have borderline personality disorder traits. It's not the same as having the BPD disorder...but generally people with PTSD will have some BPD traits, apparently :ninja:

I do feel a bit shocked that my mental illness had distorted my personality. Even though I thought it might be the case I was kind of hoping it wasn't too...

Thanks for commenting :happy:


----------

